# Suche Apache Ant Task



## Orgeldoobie (20. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Antskript schreiben, welches aus einem Ordner Unterordner in einen Zielordner kopiert und dabei sortiert. Die vielen Unterordner können vom Typ A (wenn sie die datei a.xml enthalten) oder vom Typ B (wenn sie die datei b.xml enthalten) sein. Jetzt soll mein Antskript beim kopieren also schaun, ob mein zu kopierender Ordner eine datei a.xml oder eine datei b.xml enthält. Ist datei a.xml enthalten soll der komplette unterordner in den Zielordner A kopiert werden. ist die datei b.xml enthalten soll der komplette unterordner in den zielordner B kopiert werden.
Vom Prinzip her eigentlich sehr einfach, aber leider bin ich was ANT betrifft noch ein rechter N00b und mir ist bisher kein Weg eingefallen, das problem zu lösen.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Tobi


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mrz 2009)

2 copy mit jeweils passendem Fileset (include, exclude...)
Copy Task
FileSet Type


----------



## Orgeldoobie (23. Mrz 2009)

Danke Wildcard für deinen Tipp. Dies war meine erste Lösung. Allerdings ist diese Lösung statisch und man müsste dann jeweils eine Liste verwalten, welcher Ordner a.xml und welcher b.xml enthält. Ich hätte aber gerne eine dynamische Lösung mit Hilfe von ant-contrib tasks, die mir die Ordner vor dem Kopieren durchläuft, nachsieht, ob eine a.xml oder eine b.xml drinliegt und im Falle a.xml den kompletten ordner in Zielordner A und bei b.xml in den Zielordner B kopiert. Dann könnte man beliebig viele Ordner hinzufügen, die automatisch nach A und B sortiert werden, ohne jeweils angeben zu müssen, von welchem Typ sie sind.

Viele Grüße,

Tobi


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2009)

Das ist schon sehr speziell. Schreib dir doch einfach deinen eigenen Ant Task. Ist nur eine Java Klasse...


----------

